
Generating Imaginary Guitar Pedals - dmd
https://blog.steveasleep.com/lets-generate-some-imaginary-guitar-pedals
======
bigiain
This is fun!

Now I want someone to extend it, using a library/corpus/grammar of typical
pedal components and circuit sub-sections - and simulate them in LiveSpice so
we can hear what they sound like!

